# my dream Starter box set



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I just thought of a Starter box set that I think would be absalutly awesome, let me know what you guys think .
Battle for Lustria
Lizardmen vs Empire

Lizardmen starters:
20 Saurus warriors
20 Skinks
10 Temple Guard
1 Saurus oldblood on foot
1 Skink Priest
3 Razardons

Empire starters:
20 State troops with spears
20 state troops with handguns
10 Greatswords
1 Templar grand master
1 Master engineer
3 empire Mortars

What else is included:
9th edition fantasy rules (since 8 already has highelves and skaven)
A introduction book
Templates and dice

I tried to write as much balance in these two armies, I hope you like how I wrote it


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Since this thread will become this anyway, I'll jump in:

Mine would be:

Dark Elves:
8 Dark Riders
20 Crossbows
20 Spears
2 Sorceresses, one on Dark Steed
2 Cold One Chariots
Plastic RBT
Plastic Hydra

Then, cos there aren't enough 'good' armies in WFB:

The Lizardmen stuff you name. Why not. They release that box? I buy 4, straight up.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

although both of them are good starters lists odd's are it will never come true as both of these guys are force of order. (its almost always order vs destruction) 

l would like a lizard men vs chaos though. 

as a side note l never understood why 8th had high elves vs skaven as l find lizard men vs skaven makes more sense. ~Desu


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Lizzies vs Skaven runs too deep for children, but parents pay much more attention to a starter. It would never be wise to risk a proper racial hatred in a box set.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I am 18 and I still love dinosaurs tho lol


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

sybarite said:


> although both of them are good starters lists odd's are it will never come true as both of these guys are force of order. (its almost always order vs destruction)
> 
> l would like a lizard men vs chaos though.
> 
> as a side note l never understood why 8th had high elves vs skaven as l find lizard men vs skaven makes more sense. ~Desu


yea but empire hates lizardmen simply because they are racist.

-Flindo


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Lizzies vs Skaven runs too deep for children, but parents pay much more attention to a starter. It would never be wise to risk a proper racial hatred in a box set.


:laugh: that is true, but it has happen before and not that long ago.

case and point orcs vs dwarfs in battle for skull pass :wink:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

sybarite said:


> :laugh: that is true it has happen before and not that long ago.
> 
> case and point orcs vs dwarfs in battle for skull pass :wink:


Yes, true. 

But that's well established Fantasy hatred. Neither Orcs nor Dwarves belong to GW, really, so parents have osmosed the notion of this hatred already. They would see no issue there. Lizzies and Skaven are both too far from the 'norm' of fantasy to not ring alarm bells. IMO.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Yes, true.
> 
> But that's well established Fantasy hatred.


Dam you pre-established hatred :threaten:

jokes aside and back to the main topic my chaos list

Hero
1x exalted Hero
1x sorcerer

Core
20x marauders
20x chaos warrior

Special
5x chaos knights

rare
1x warshine


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Throw a platic dwarf lord kit in the dwarf starter and add 10 platic elite( Hammerer or iron breakers) and you have what I want. 

I don't know enough about the empire or chaos, but that would be nice.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

sybarite said:


> Dam you pre-established hatred :threaten:
> 
> jokes aside and back to the main topic my chaos list
> 
> ...


You KNOW they would make this


1 odd hero.

30 marauders
12 chaos warriors

5 knights

15 hounds.

vs.
a proper list.
(ie: Wood elf on dragon, Dryads, etc etc)

But your list is quite keen, and would force them to make a warshrine..though I'm excited to have a go at it.


----------



## stevebucknor1 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Starter Box Set*

This is the really superb game for ever. I have never seen this type of game before. There are so many functionality in it. There are so many controls having it. So this is the superb game for ever. It is very easy to play and the main thing is that it is very good to have starter box set. There are lots of benefit of having the starter box set. This is really amazing and outstanding.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

THis would be my perfect one - 

Wood Elves
Wood Elf Highborn with Rhymers Harp
70 Plastic Eternal Guard

Joking aside - 

Starter Set - 1000pts army
Wood Elf Noble on Great Stag
Tree Singer
20 Plastic Eternal Guard
20 Archers
5 Wild Riders on Stags

Beastmen
Centigor Hero (generic)
Bray Shaman
20 Hand Weapon and Shield Gors
20 Ungor Archers
5 Centigors
Chariot


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> THis would be my perfect one -
> 
> Wood Elves
> Wood Elf Highborn with Rhymers Harp
> ...


That's a pretty sexy set. I'd get one!

Mine would be:

15 Saurus
20 skinks
10 temple guard
2 salamanders
Scar veteran
Skink priest
and maybe 2 kroxigor.

and then whatever evil you feel like inserting alongside it. Preferably VC, Daemons, or WoC. Empire would be good too- these are my mates armies, so that would make a convenient model-swap!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> That's a pretty sexy set. I'd get one!
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> ...


mmm good list, but remember, it wouldnt be a scar vet because the box sets usually go lord and hero.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd quite like the next box set to go VC and Brets. Fight for old Moussillon. 

Maybe something like;

VC:

Necromancer
Vampire
20 Skellies
20 Ghouls
Varg
maybe something else smallish

Brets:

Damsel
BSB
20 Men at arms
16 Archers
12 Knights


Ofc I collect skaven and High elves so guess I've already won the coin toss. Still, I'd like them to do the next one to be building on a pre existing narrative.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

All Tzeentch WoC/Daemon combo VS Empire

1 Lord of Change
1 Exalted Hero

20 Cultists (Marauders)
15 Horrors

10 Chosen

2 Spawns


1 General
1 Warrior Priest

30 Swordsmen
20 Handgunners

5 Reiksguard Knights

3 Ogres


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it would be awesome to do Battle for Hel Fen (Except it's got three armies in it, boo hoo).
VC:
Vampire Lord
Lesser Vampire/Necromancer
20 Skeletons
20 Zombies
10 Crypt Ghouls
10 Grave Guard

Empire/Dwarfs:
Dwarf Lord/Empire Lord
Dwarf Hero/Empire Hero
10 Longbeards
15 Dwarf Warriors
20 Halberdiers
Great Cannon

Possibly too much in it, and probably better to do it as a special 'Scenario Set' rather than a starter set.

Midnight


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flindo said:


> mmm good list, but remember, it wouldnt be a scar vet because the box sets usually go lord and hero.


Fine then, Oldblood instead of Scar Veteran. No real difference.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Flindo said:


> Hey guys, I just thought of a Starter box set that I think would be absalutly awesome, let me know what you guys think .
> Battle for Lustria
> Lizardmen vs Empire
> 
> ...


LIZARDMEN! :yahoo: That would make me start playing Fantasy, lol!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lizardmen have already been done, although admittedly that was way back in 5th Edition. 99-00, I believe?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Dark Elves vs Wood Elves

Each side would be evenly matched with a Hero, sorcerer, some archers/crossbowmen and executioners against either wardancers or eternal guard.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Empire vs. Dark Elves.

Empire
General of the Empire with Mace of Helsturm
Bright Wizard
15 Knights
20 Halberdiers
10 Handgunners
10 Greatswords
1 Helblaster

Dark Elves
Dreadlord on Cold One
Master
20 Spearmen
5 Cold One Knights
Plastic Hydra

Just my two cents. The reasoning for not including a Sorceress or any Witch Elves in the DE side is because since parents of younger gamers are irrevocably drawn to starter sets, anything scantily cladded in something like a bikini will bring the risk of the parents pulling the kid out of the game early.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Makes sense, but, for me, plastic Dark Riders and COC are where it's at.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would like each starter set to widen the types of army that you see... and as such I would love a newly modelled TK to be one side of the force which would kinda have to be opposed by a living 'good' army to keep the balance of people interested in 1 side or other... so I would say empire as the second army (could do brets but I just really dont like them as an army).

Could have a unit of skellies, some archers and a unit of chariots plus a characater of some sort verses 2 empire characters, an artillery battery of some sort greatswords, halberdiers with a detachment of swordsmen and either a unit of knights or some handgunners.

... but then again we all know you can't go wrong by putting ogres into any starter set  Unit of bulls, ironguts, plastic yhettes, plastic maneaters and a character would be awesome and not OTT on the price.... problem would be finding an army you could put on the other side that can stand up to the ogres without having hundreds of models :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

For a second I am going to take things way of topic.

My fantasy CSM starter set.
8- plague marines with all the necessary assault weapons.
12- berzerkers
2- rhinos
1- DP
Havocs squad

Is it going to ever happen...no, but a man can dream.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Lizardmen have already been done, although admittedly that was way back in 5th Edition. 99-00, I believe?


Well, High Elves have previously had a starter set, and goblins have been in twice... so why not Lizards again?

Gotta say, Ogres would be sweet- if they could balance it. I'd love to see some Rhinox Rider models...


----------

